# Wow - Glacier National Park



## Greg G (Jul 21, 2015)

Here at GNP and for this trip Going to the Sun Road is fully open.   Amazing scenery.  Here are just a few photos uploaded from hiking the Hidden Lake Overlook trail at Logan Pass.


----------



## Greg G (Jul 21, 2015)

There was actually someone kayaking in the lake.  That's a long treak to get your kayak down to the lake (and worse coming back up)

Greg


----------



## LisaH (Jul 21, 2015)

Great Pictures! We are planning a trip there hopefully in summer of 2017. Where do you stay?


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 21, 2015)

*Great pics!  Probably my favorite National Park that we've been to in our travels.*



Greg G said:


> There was actually someone kayaking in the lake.  That's a long treak to get your kayak down to the lake (and worse coming back up)
> 
> Greg



I love Montana!!!!  There have definitely been some very close seconds, but this Park is a place I would love to return to in the future.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 21, 2015)

We were there last September, it was stunning, although it was rather hazy because of the smoke from forest fires in Oregon.


----------



## Lydlady (Jul 21, 2015)

I am planning on visiting Montana as DH's sister and her husband recently moved to that area.  When is the best time to visit and for the Going to the Sun road to be fully open?  I imagine it's a short season?

Edit to add: Great Pictures!


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 21, 2015)

I told you you'd like it. 

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 21, 2015)

Greg G said:


>



I came home a couple days ago and found one of these guys sunning himself on my front porch after gorging himself on apples. I knew we have had something living under a deck. (the dog went nuts there) At the zoo, they call 'em Golden Marmots. We call 'em Rock Chucks.

Jim


----------



## Greg G (Jul 22, 2015)

Ok, may have spoken to soon.  Just today they closed Going to the Sun Road from Logan pass to St Mary's due to a wild fire in the Rising Sun Area.  Some 300 acre fire now.  Upon entering the west side the park late today rangers indicated to me that they had closed travel to points east of Logan Pass but didn't indicate why at the time.  I was going to take more pics today of points west of Logan Pass but I only got as far as the Tunnel as I was stopped by a ranger who indicated some one had rolled their vehicle just after the Tunnel.  So I had to turn around (saw the ambulance pass me as I was going back down the mountain).  At least we have till Friday on the West side then have 5 days on the east side.  Staying in Whitefish at the Crestwood resort on the west side, and will be staying at St Mary's resort on the east side.  Takes about 35 minutes to get from Crestwood to the West entrance of the park.   Lydlady, when the Going to the Sun Road fully opens (i.e.able to travel its entire length) depends on the amount of snow they have to remove.  This year the road fully opened around June 19th I think.  Last year it was like July 2 or so due to much larger amounts of snow, which while not the latest opening date it still was pretty late in the year (I think July 23 may the latest date on record but not sure).  So to be on the safe side I requested dates after July 10th for my exchange.  This is in prime season so I lucked out in getting an exchange for July 17-24.  They usually close the road around Sept 22 I think.  Dave, yep you were right, I would like it.
Jim, if these are anything like a ground hog I imagine there are some pretty big holes somewhere.

Greg


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 22, 2015)

well those are some impressive pics!


----------



## Greg G (Jul 22, 2015)

Thx for the comments on the pics.  Well they've now closed Going to the Sun road from Big Bend (just after Weeping Wall) to St. Mary's.  The fire is now estimated to be 2000 acres in size in the rising sun area.  Per the press release today, "The fire is moving quickly in heavy timber with extreme spread potential. The National Weather Service has issued a red flag warning in effect from 3 p.m. to 9 p.m. today for Glacier National Park. This warning means that critical fire weather conditions are anticipated, including strong winds, low relative humidity and warm temperatures. These conditions may create explosive fire growth potential.... Park rangers and personnel are searching for backcountry hikers in the area to evacuate them and direct them to safety.  The parking areas of the St. Mary Visitor Center and the Apgar Visitor Center have been established as gathering areas for park visitors that may have been separated from their group.   The park is assisting visitors retrieve their vehicles that were left along the Going-to-the-Sun Road yesterday due to fire activity in the area. One vehicle was consumed by the fire.  "
 If you look at the St. Mary's webcam the mountains are blanketed by smoke.  They are using the St. Mary's visitors center as a staging site for fire equipment.  Per the press release "The St. Mary Campground is being evacuated. The campground has approximately 148 sites.  The Rising Sun Motor Inn, operated by Glacier National Park Lodges, and the Rising Sun Campground were evacuated Tuesday evening. "  

So I decided to cancel my St Mary lodge 4 night stay and extend my stay in Whitefish as I didn't want to scramble at the last minute to find lodging in case they ended up having to evacuate St. Mary lodge.  If they do open the east side by Friday or so, I can still get to the points of interest I wanted to on the east side of Going to the Sun road albeit a longer drive from the west side to get to them.  Oh well.

Greg


----------



## DaveHenry (Jul 23, 2015)

*Should have gone to the Sun on Tuesday also*

We're also at GNP.  We were planning to take Going to the Sun Road on Tuesday, but my 12-year old son's attitude changed our plans to Thursday.  It looks as though we have missed our opportunity, unless somehow they get the road open before Saturday . . .


----------



## LisaH (Jul 23, 2015)

Oh no. Can't believe all of a sudden so much has happened. I wish both of you well and please stay safe.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Jul 23, 2015)

We were there about a week ago. Stayed at Meadow Lake in Columbia Falls. Tried to hike two days from Logans pass and it was to cold (high 40's and a wind) so one day we hiked on the west side down by McDonald Lake and. the next day we hiked on the east side at Two Medicine. Both good hikes but would have liked to do some from Logans Pass.

Ian


----------



## Laurie (Jul 23, 2015)

Please keep us posted, with news and pictures. Thanks.


----------



## Greg G (Jul 24, 2015)

No change on Going to the Sun road status.  Still closed from Big Bend to St. Mary.  We drove over to Two Medicine today and hiked to Astor Falls. Beautiful area.  Dave Henry, where are you staying at/around GNP? The main things I wanted to see from the east side were points east of Logan pass, Many Glacier, and if time permitted , Two Medicine.   I'm definitely going to Many Glacier for a day to do the Grinnel Lake trail to make it all the way to the lake this time.  Ian, yeah it can be cold at time at Logan Pass.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 24, 2015)

I did a "long (4 day) weekend" to Glacier NP last September.  My friend and I stayed at the Snyder Hall at Lake McDonald and loved it.  

We were fortunate to see a grizzly bear in the distance near Going to the Sun Mountain, some goats near Logan Pass and this pretty big horn that ran right in front of our car.






If you go, be sure to include a day to visit the Canadian side of the park.  It was a delightful day trip, in spite of crummy weather.


----------



## suzanne (Jul 24, 2015)

Beautiful photos. Been watching the fires on the news. Please stay safe.

Suzanne


----------



## Ricci (Jul 24, 2015)

*Glacier Park grizzly*

Attached pic was taken last September on the east side, not too far from the roadway.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 24, 2015)

Ricci said:


> Attached pic was taken last September on the east side, not too far from the roadway.



That's a great sighting & photo!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Greg G (Jul 24, 2015)

Ricci, nice shot.  Fall colors really add a nice background.  Was that in the Many Glacier area?  So far I've only seen bears way off in the distance.  Timeshare Von, unfortunately it's looking more like Logan Pass won't open back up this trip.  Went up to Big Bend today and they even had the trail up the slope closed off as well.

Greg


----------



## skimble (Jul 24, 2015)

In no way diminishing the beauty of GNP.... 
If you think it's beautiful, drive 5 more hours north to seek the Icefields Parkway in Banff.  Drive through Kananaskis up to Jasper.  It's probably the most scenic drive in the world.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Jul 25, 2015)

We just did that drive this year. Left Canmore early in the morning. Did the snowcat out onto the Glacier mid morning. Then on to Jasper before returning to Lake Louise and then Canmore. A long day 7a till about 10pm. But with the super long days this time of year it was great.

Ian


----------



## Ricci (Jul 25, 2015)

Here's another pic..... he was not far from Rte. 3 in the Many Glacier Area.  I can't remember exactly where, but the lake was not visible from where we stopped for the picture.  He was about 150 feet from the road when we first saw him......he then traveled to about 25 feet from the road.


----------



## Greg G (Jul 27, 2015)

Ricci, you really have good luck in spotting bears.

So I drove from Whitefish to Many glacier early yesterday to do the Grinnel lake trail hike.  There as a slight rain along the hike for a short period of time so I got to try out my makeshift backpack rain cover which was a black garbage bag which I had folded in half and duct taped to make it more the size of my backpack.  I made this because I forgot to pack the two brand new rain covers I bought for the trip (arghh).  Lucky it didn't rain much and the makeshift rain cover held up for the time I needed it.   Lake area and falls at the end of the lake were pretty for an overcast day.  Since I had read that the Lake color looks much better when viewed from above I had also planned on hiking up a portion of the Grinnel Glacier trail.  So I did that and the views of the lake are spectacular (pictures to follow).  Well I kept going up the trail a little further to get more pictures of the lake and got to talking with some other hikers who said "you have to go up to the glacier to see it and the iceberg lake there".  Well I was really hesitant as that is a moderately strenuous hike and I wasn't sure I could do it as I only started hiking last year.  But I'm glad I did decided to go for it and was greeted with stunning views. The sun had also finally come out making things even more beautiful.  Also along the way I encountered a mountain goat right on the trail and got shots of a Big Horn ram.  Man was I tired after that 12 mile 1600 ft elevation hike.  

Greg


----------



## Greg G (Jul 27, 2015)

A few more photos from the Many Glacier hike (have a lot more)

Salamander Glacier with waterfall from the glacier feeding into upper Grinnell Lake.  Icebergs in the lake.
Grinnell Glacier is the glacier at the back of and left side of the lake.
















 width="600"

Mt. Gould is the leftmost mt here with Grinnell Glacier stretching across the bottom the mountains. 
















Big Horn Ram on mountain side






Mt Gould with Grinnell Glacier at the bottom






Mountain goat right on trail.  






Lower Grinnell Lake as seen from Grinnell Glacier trail


----------



## Greg G (Jul 27, 2015)

And a few more 

Upper Grinnel Lake






Relation of Grinnel Glacier to Lower Grinnel Lake


----------



## silentg (Jul 27, 2015)

Absolutely Beautiful Photos!


----------



## Laurie (Jul 28, 2015)

Like like like!

How long did that 12-mile hike take you? (And did you stop for photos often, or hike consistently from point A to B?)  I'm not sure I could do 12 miles, but these pictures are an inspiration.

We'll (hopefully) be back in Sept for our second trip there. (I read a prediction that the glaciers will be gone from this NP in the not-too-distant future, which is one reason I wanted to get in a return trip asap.)

So I'm following your thread closely for pictures, and fire updates. Thank you!


----------



## Laurie (Jul 28, 2015)

A beautiful photo from Glacier, posted by US Dept of the Interior and shared by various entities on facebook today:

http://dustin-lefevre.artistwebsites.com/featured/the-grace-of-wild-things-dustin-lefevre.html

Caption is:
A beautiful photo of first light at Glacier National Park in Montana. Of the image, photographer Kevin LeFevre says: "While shooting the sunrise at Bowman Lake, we were graced with this meandering doe. I scrambled to change my camera settings to accommodate the movement and pulled off this solitary photo. A once in a lifetime." While parts of Glacier are closed because of ‪#‎ReynoldsCreekFire‬, most of the park remains open, including Bowman Lake area. Photo courtesy of Kevin LeFevre.


----------



## taterhed (Jul 28, 2015)

Really amazing pics.  
 That tour up thru Canada sounds nice too.  So many trips, so little time.  

 Maybe I need to retire early!


----------



## Greg G (Jul 28, 2015)

Laurie

I started the hike around 10:40 in the morning at the Many Glacier hotel and got back to the hotel around 7:30 pm.  I stopped quite often to take pictures, about a minute or so each time I stopped, and I took 560 some pictures during my hike (hard to say how many times I stopped). I take lots of pictures at different exposures and views so at least a few should come out decent (the take lots and hope for a few good ones approach).  I lingered the longest once I got to the glacier overlook for probably 15 minutes as it is so pretty.  I also lingered at Grinnell Lake (the lower lake) for maybe 5 to 10 minutes at the most.    I actually went further than 12 miles (this is the round trip distance) as I hiked to Grinnell Lake first and then doubled back to the Grinnell Glacier trail switch back at the south end of Lake Josephine.  So basically I went 2 times the distance between the south end of Lake Josephine and Grinnell lake further than 12 miles.  The pictures of the Grinnell lake look much better taken from above on the glacier trail although the waterfall at the end of that lake has some neat patterns that you might not see from the glacier trail.  I used the website " A slow hiker guide : glacier national park"  http://www.glacierhikers.com/  to plan my hikes along with the e-book "Best Easy Day Hikes Glacier and Waterton Lakes National Parks"

Greg


----------



## Greg G (Jul 28, 2015)

Laurie

Wow, very pretty silhouette of that deer at Bowman Lake  (yeah, that is a once in a lifetime picture).  I hiked part of the Bowman Lake trail last year and it has beautiful views of the mountains. Although getting to the lake is like traveling to the ends of the earth (what a pot hole ridden one lane gravel road).
No change in status of Going to the Sun Road but sounds like they are progressing in containing the fire.  See http://inciweb.nwcg.gov/incident/4405/# and the http://www.nps.gov/glac/index.htm


Greg


----------



## Ricci (Jul 28, 2015)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## Greg G (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Greg G (Jul 30, 2015)

Well just got back home but the day before I drove along Camas Rd on the West side of GNP to see if I could spot any bears closer than I had seen way off in the distance at Logan Pass.  It was getting late and as I started to drive south on Camas Rd to leave the park, I didn't see a bear but was treated to this view.  In the course of 10 minutes the lighting changed quite a bit between the two pictures.  Cars were stopping all over the place to take pics.


----------



## Ricci (Jul 30, 2015)

I remember that location very well......gorgeous!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 30, 2015)

Ricci said:


> Here's another pic..... he was not far from Rte. 3 in the Many Glacier Area.  I can't remember exactly where, but the lake was not visible from where we stopped for the picture.  He was about 150 feet from the road when we first saw him......he then traveled to about 25 feet from the road.



Great photo!  Yes, you were very good (and lucky too) to see bears so close.  Thanks for sharing your photos with us!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 30, 2015)

Greg . . . as someone who can't really hike any distance, I really appreciated your photos  (especially of the glaciers).

Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Laurie (Jul 30, 2015)

Greg, I consulted with our Glacier expert - a friend who worked there one summer, went with us last time and will again this time. Turns out that on our last trip, we took a boat from the lodge + then did a little hike to the bottom of Grinnell Lake, so we saw the glacier from lake level. I believe we took a boat back as well. (I think it was raining that day too.) But we didn't hike up. So maybe we can get up there this time.  Still not sure I could do 12 miles in a day, more like 6. Kudos to you.

http://www.glacierhikers.com/grinnell.html

"In 2003 USGS predicted that ALL of the glaciers will have melted by 2030 in Glacier National Park.
That estimate in 2007 was revised to ALL of the glaciers having melted by 2022."

Take heed, TUGgers who want to visit Glacier!


----------



## Greg G (Jul 30, 2015)

Laurie

Yes, you can cut off quite a bit of the hiking distance and time by taking the boat ride across the lakes.  I should have mentioned that.  Per the slow hikers guide website it's  7.6 miles round trip from the Lake Josephine Boat Dock to Grinnell Glacier overlook.  I believe (but not sure) most of the 1600 ft climb is still after that point but at least you haven't expended any energy getting to that starting point.  I wanted to do the whole hike as I thought I could see more wildlife along the way and stop when I wanted to take pictures, plus I didn't plan on hiking all the way up to the glacier at the time, but I'm very glad I did go all the way up to it.  One thing I suggest is stop often to admire the views because as you hike along the angle you see things from changes quite a bit.  Even though the Glacier and upper lake is the end point the views along the way are beautiful as well.  Plus you need to stop and just sit and scan the landscape to watch for any movement of wildlife.   I even saw hikers picking huckleberries along the way and putting them in empty water bottles.  Yeah in regards to the glaciers melting its instructive to look at pictures 5, 10, 15 years ago and longer to see the difference.

Sounds like they have opened up the west side of the road to Logan Pass so most of the Logan Pass hikes are open then.  Laurie, what dates in Sept were you going  (I assume before most of Going to the Sun Road would typically close) ?

Yvonne, your welcome.  

Greg


----------



## Greg G (Jul 30, 2015)

As an example of how the view can change along the trail here is another shot of Lower Grinnell Lake I took along the glacier trail but from a different angle along the trail.






Here is a shot from the Grinnell Glacier Overlook of the valley below showing lower Lake Grinnell (closest) then Lake Josephine, then Lake Sherburne  (Swiftcurrent Lake is hidden by the mountain on the left but you can see a little tip of it in the picture)






Greg


----------



## uop1497 (Aug 1, 2015)

Thank you for sharing many beautiful pictures .


----------

